# My fun 55



## TheNamelessPoet (May 17, 2012)

:biggrin:arg


----------



## Water7 (May 19, 2013)

Very colorful! I love the blue gravel; it's actually my favorite color for a substrate. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

Then plant more now, no reason you can't add.


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

The left corner looks nice, just do the same in the whole tank


----------

